
Grocery-Delivery Startup Instacart Cuts Pay for Couriers - nikunjk
http://www.wsj.com/news/article_email/grocery-delivery-startup-instacartcuts-pay-for-couriers-1457715105-lMyQjAxMTI2MjE0MTIxNzE3Wj
======
WalterSear
>In its emails to drivers, Instacart said drivers could still earn “$18 or
even $20 or more per hour” based on its expectations for tips.

FFS. "We aren't going to pay you because the people that we are charging will
hopefully make up the difference."

Looks like the world isn't actually ready for on-demand delivery services yet.

------
bobby_9x
Less money to go around means eithet less jobs or the existing employees need
to work more hours.

